# Annual Duck Hunting Contest



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Nodak outdoors put on the annual duck hunting contest in 2006? I never heard anything about this or saw any photos. I remember a couple of years ago the publisher of Wildfowl magazine published an article about this contest and how it encourage shooting hens. Just curious


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I think its called the greenskins classic or something like that.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

they didn't


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

why?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Because of quotes like....


> Wildfowl magazine published an article about this contest and how it encourage shooting hens.


 ( I am not saying it was from you Storm) When in reality it was all about friends getting togethor and raising some money for the ducks!!
and it was renamed to "The Greenskins Gettogethor" because some people had a hissie fit about it!

Can't win them all..........


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

For the record I didn't agree with the article, but was curious if this was the reason why it was cancelled. I guess so.

Is there hunting still involved with the greenskins get together?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

There are a few other reasons but comments like that do not help.
The GSGT has been taken off the active list. It doesn;t exist anymore.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I editor from wildfowl is a complete dip $hit.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I editor from wildfowl is a complete dip $hit.


You got that right!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Wildfowl article was full of falsehoods that twisted the event to sound like a hen shooting fest. As funny and annoying that the article was (Greenskins Classic - meaning, shoot green), it really wasn't the reason I stopped.

Running the event was a lot of work and my time was pretty spread thin as is. It was really an excuse to get a large amount of people together from the site and raise some money for conservation at the same time...over the years the Greenskins was A LOT of fun.

Getting enough lodging and hunting ground to cover a lot of teams is really a challenge. That sole reason is why we always had a resident only weekend as the hotels were booked the rest of October.

If I were to do it again, it'd need a committee to plan it and allow it to be a positive experience for everyone.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I think it was a great idea even if I'm from out of state and can't participate. I'm not sure how you did the points system, but if you didn't do this already, make it so that hens are negative points. As long as everything was ethical and money raised went to Delta, or Ducks Unlimited, who cares what anyone else thinks. I do see how it could take alot of time to plan, but get a committee together of some diehard waterfowlers in North Dakota and you will be set.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

i would help but im 15 and in canada and cant even participate in the tourny... or can i?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't want it ever to come back. That way we go down as the LAST EVER CHAMP'S! :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

One day i will have my revenge Rick one day!!!
:beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

There sure was A LOT OF FUN being had during the event. The one thing I will miss is getting the suites with the scenic portraits on the wall in the Sun Lac. Oh and getting food poisoning the night before the big hunt!!! Oh the stories!!!!

:bartime: Here's to the GSC!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Food Poisining.....IS that what happens after you drink 87 beers, you call it food poisining!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The TRUTH about it is that I was finally going to be able to compete. Knowing what a great waterfowler I am, and that my team was full, not a person was willing to be humiliated by my great waterfowling skills so it was cancelled due to lack of participation! THE TRUTH has been spoken!! :beer:


----------

